# Unknown Coin dug recently.



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any clues as to what it is and where it came from?


----------



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Other side.


----------



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Other side. Finally!


----------



## David E (Apr 4, 2005)

The Metal reminds me of the type used for tokens, tax,bus,merchant.
 Dave


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Is that Arabic, the language of Islam???


----------



## Tandy (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi everybody,
                       I have finally worked out where it came from.

 If you look at this URL, and compare the 100 Kurush (first picture) and the design in the centre, it matches the lower coin on my post. 

 http://www.24carat.co.uk/worldcoinphotogalleryt.html 

 The designs are the same, so it has to be Turkish.


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 5, 2005)

Very Cool... I would love to know the story of it's long journy from Turkey to Australia [&:]! Is the one you have GOLD [8D]?


----------



## bearswede (Apr 6, 2005)

World War I, perhaps?


----------



## Tandy (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
                    No, it is not gold, but most likely would be from WW1. It was probably picked up by a digger in the first world war, and much later, tossed out.


----------

